# Erfahrungen mit Argon TR Pinion 1.12 mit Gates Riemen ?



## Cube2004 (31. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ende letzen Jahres habe ich mir ein Nicolai Argon TR Pinion P1.12 mit Gates Riemen (Centertrack Riemenscheibe vorn 39Z mit Spider und hinten 34 Z), Rahmengröße "M" zusammengestellt. Diese Antriebskombination war mir wichtig, da ich den ganzen Winter über täglich (ca. 50 Km) mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren wollte.

Die Teile für die Laufräder habe ich mir selber zusammengestellt und dann zusammenbauen lassen.

*Vorderrad:*
Nabe:      Shutter Precision Nabendynamo PD-8
Felge:      DT Swiss XM 401 29'' Disc MTB Felge 32 Loch
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition 2,0/1,8/2,0
Reifen:     Continental Top Contact II 37-622
Bremse:    Magura MT8 mit 180mm Scheibe

*Hinterrad:*
Nabe:      Hope Pro 2 EVO 40T HR Nabe 135mm Singlespeed / Trial 32-Loch
Felge:      DT Swiss XM 401 29'' Disc MTB Felge 32 Loch
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition 2,0/1,8/2,0
Reifen:     Continental Top Contact II 37-622
Bremse:    Magura MT8 mit 180mm Scheibe

Gleich die erste Fahrt Anfang Januar 2016 viel einigermaßen ernüchternd aus: Das Treten fühlte sich im Vergleich zu meinem bisherigen 20 Jahre alten "Fahrrad Manufactur F140" mit Kettenschaltung unheimlich zäh an.
Auf meiner Tagesstrecke benötigte ich nun mit dem neuen Rad fast 20 Minuten länger als bisher.

Zuerst habe ich das Ganze auf die Einfahrphase geschoben. Aber nach mehr als 1000 Km hatte sich noch keinerlei Besserung eingestellt.

Nun fing ich an zu experimentieren:
Scheibenbremse im Winter bei Salz und Schnee könnte problematisch sein. Vorher hatte ich die Magura MT8 bereits drei Jahre im MTB im Einsatz. Gelegentliche Schleifgeräusche hatten mich dann dazu veranlasst, eine neue Shimano SLX Bremsanlage einzubauen. Das Schleifen war zwar dann weg, aber das anstrengende Gefühl beim Treten blieb weiterhin vorhanden.

Als nächstes wurden dann die Reifen getauscht. Die Conti Top Contact II 37-622 wurden durch Schwalbe Kojak 35-622 ersetzt - nicht gerade ein Reifen für den Winter, aber die hatte ich noch auf Halde liegen und der Frust so groß :-/
Mit den Kojaks fuhr sich das Rad nun etwas leichter bzw. schneller. Aber für die tägliche Strecke benötige ich immer noch 15 Minuten länger.

Meine Frage nun an diejenigen, die Erfahrung mit Pinion P1.12, Riemenantrieb oder sogar mit beidem haben: Kann diese Kombination Pinionantrieb und Gates Carbon Riemen so viel mehr Kraftaufwand verursachen?

Den Austausch des Riemens durch eine Kette habe ich noch nicht durchgeführt - die Teile habe ich leider nicht einfach so rumliegen.

Würde mich über konstruktive Anworten von euch freuen.

Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## 30juergen58 (31. März 2016)

Ich habe das Argon AM mit P1.18 mit Riemenantrieb. Der Kraftaufwand ist höher wie bei der Kettenschalt, aber dafür Sorglos.
Mir war die Wartungsfreiheit wichtiger, wie der Leichtlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube2004 (31. März 2016)

Dass es etwas schwerer geht war mir schon klar. Ich hatte auch ein Hardtail mit einer P1.18 einen Tag über 50 Km probe gefahren. Allerdings ist mir das dabei nicht so eklatant aufgefallen wie nun bei meinem "Problemrad".


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2016)

Vielleicht kann er ja etwas zu dem Thema beitragen @hardvark

Er fährt ein Argon AM mit der P.12.


----------



## 30juergen58 (31. März 2016)

Ich hatte mal ein Helius AM mit Pinion 1.18 Getriebe und Kette, den Rahmen habe ich wieder verkauft, weil wir sind eine Gruppe von 5 Leuten
und ich war der einzige mit P1.18.Getriebe.  Fazit: Es hat mich einfach zuviel Kraft gekostet mitzuhalten. Deswegen fahre ich wieder Kette 3x9 und habe keine Probleme mitzuhalten.


----------



## drurs (31. März 2016)

Hi Andreas,
Ich hab ein Argon FAT Pinion, anfänglich mit Kette, später umgerüstet auf Riemen; dabei hab ich keinen Unterschied festgestellt; ich glaub daher nicht, dass der Riemen hier das Problem ist (außer vielleicht wenn die Spannung zu hoch ist?)
Das Getriebe braucht mM schon etwas mehr Leistung, sollte aber nicht soviel ausmachen... Zumindest überwiegen für mich hier die Vorteile des Getriebes noch


----------



## Daimonion (31. März 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

in meinem kleinen Fuhrpark habe ich neben einer 3x10 XT und der P1.18 mit Kette am Helius AC seit Dezember 2015 die P1.12 mit Gates-Riemen an einem Argon AM.

Alle 3 Räder fahre ich regelmäßig, und im Vergleich merke ich da weder einen Effizienz-/Wirkungsgrad-Unterschied zwischen pinion vs. 3x10 XT noch einen Unterschied zwischen P1.18-Kette vs. P1.12-Riemen. Über die Vergleichbarkeit der Bikes und deren Geometrien untereinander kann man natürlich streiten - da treffen ein flinkes 11,5 kg CC-Hardtail auf ein fast schon behäbiges 14,5 kg Enduro-Hardtail auf ein 16,1 kg AM/Enduro-Fully. Dennoch: im Antriebsstrang spüren meine Beine zwischen den 3 Systemen keine Effizienz-/Wirkungsgrad-Unterschiede. Ich glaube jedoch sowohl bei der 3x10 XT als auch bei der P1.18-Kette den Unterschied zwischen ungeölter und gut geölter Kette zu spüren.

Was auch immer an Deinem Argon TR der Krafträuber ist, ich denke nicht daß es die Kombination P1.12-Riemen an sich ist.

3 Fragen / Anregungen:

1.) Hast Du, wie schon von drurs vorgeschlagen, mit der Riemenspannung experimentiert?

2.) So wie ich Dich verstanden habe ist Dein Argon TR ja ein völlig neues Rad und die 15- bis 20 Minuten zusätzliche Fahrzeit beziehen sich auf die Fahrzeit mit dem Vorgängerfahrrad. Sind die Geometrien / Sitzposition etc. der beiden Räder vergleichbar?

Ich komme darauf, weil ich auf meinem Argon AM im Vergleich zu meinem CC-Hardtail in der Ebene langsamer unterwegs bin, dies aber nicht auf die 3 kg Gewichtsunterschied zurückführe, sondern auf die deutlich gestrecktere Sitzposition auf dem CC-Hardtail. Ich habe generell das Gefühl, daß man bei gestreckterer Sitzpostion mehr Kraft und Effizienz auf die Pedale stemmt als bei eher aufrechter Sitzposition wie sie für die meisten AM/Enduro-Geometrien typisch ist.

3.) Was hat es mit der Kombi 39/43 auf sich? Meines Wissens gibt es für pinion nur eine 32er-Riemenscheibe, eine 43er Riemenscheibe für die Nabe ist mir auch neu.


----------



## drurs (31. März 2016)

Zu 3:
Ich fahr an meinem Argon 39/42 mit den Pinion Spider + Gates Scheiben mit 104er lochkreis


----------



## Daimonion (31. März 2016)

drurs schrieb:


> Zu 3:
> Ich fahr an meinem Argon 39/42 mit den Pinion Spider + Gates Scheiben mit 104er lochkreis


 
... diese Option war mir nicht bekannt, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## drurs (31. März 2016)

Daimonion schrieb:


> ... diese Option war mir nicht bekannt, danke für den Hinweis!


Ist u.a. die einzige Möglichkeit, um Pinion am Fatbike zu fahren: dazu gibt's nen speziellen gekröpften Spider um das Kettenblatt nach außen zu bringen. Interessant ist eben auch der Spider mit Aufnahme für den Shimanofreilauf. Nebenbei ist die Kombination von Aluspider + Aluriemenscheibe sogar leichter als die einteilige (Stahl)Riemenscheibe


----------



## Cube2004 (31. März 2016)

Den Riemen habe ich überprüft bzw. überprüfen lassen. Die Spannung liegt in der von Pinion angegebenen Toleranz. Vielleicht sogar minimal lockerer.

@Daimonion:
Das hast Du richtig verstanden. Der zeitliche Vergleich bezieht sich zwischen altem und neuen Rad.
Hab´s heute nochmal ausprobiert: Mit dem alten Rad benötige ich auf 20Km 48Minuten, obwohl derzeit die schwer laufenden Conti Compact II drauf sind (die ich vorher mit dem Argon gefahren bin).
Mit dem Argon TR Pinion war das nie unter 65 Minuten zu schaffen - trotz Schwalbe Kojak Bereifung.
Von der Sitzposition sind beide Räder vergleichbar. An Beiden sind Aerolenker angebaut.

Was die Zahnscheiben betrifft: Da wollte ich annähernd die ähnliche Übersetzung haben wie beim alten F140.

Ich hatte dieses zähe Tretgefühl schon mal an einem Fully, bei dem ich fälschlicher Weise ein Schaltwerk verbaut hatte, das nur für 2 x 10  geeignet war. Mein Fully hat aber 3 x 10. Man konnte nichts auffälliges sehen. Das Fully hing am Montageständer und alle Gänge liesen sich einwandfrei schalten. Aber während der Fahrt im eingefederten Zustand ging mir schnell die Puste aus.
Und so fühlt sich das derzeit eben mit meinem Argon an. Als wenn etwas den Antrieb bremst.

Ich hänge noch ein paar Bilder vom Argon TR Pinion und dem alten FahrradManufactur F140 an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## persing (1. April 2016)

Hallo, ich habe gerade einen Artikel zum Thema Wirkungsgrad von Pinion Getriebe gefunden:

http://fahrradzukunft.de/20/wirkungsgradmessungen-an-nabenschaltungen-3/

Der Wirkungsgrad vom Getriebe bei 50 Watt is schlechter als gedacht :-(


----------



## beetle (3. April 2016)

Hab ne Rohloff am HT. Da merke ich den Wirkungsgrad-Unterschied auch. Habe noch ein anderes HT ohne Getriebe. Das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied. 

Die Rohloff bringt dann systembedingt noch andere Nachteile mit. Würde ich heute nicht mehr kaufen. Ist aber halt jetzt seit 6 Jahren da und wird halt gefahren.


----------



## codit (3. April 2016)

Danke @persing der Link ist wirklich sehr interessant!

@beetle Ich erfahre seit 12 Jahren das Gegenteil. Wirkungsgrad-Unterschied Kettenschaltung vs. Speedhub spüre ich nicht, kann deshalb nicht sehr ausgeprägt sein. Das entspricht ja auch den Messergebnissen aus obigem Link. Anderes wird es natürlich wenn Du die Speedhub im Hinterbau "verspannst", d.h. den Spanner zu fest anknallst, dann gute Nacht. Merkst Du aber sofort.


----------



## beetle (4. April 2016)

Mach ich mal lockerer heute auf dem weg heim. Wäre ja witzig...


----------



## XXLspot (7. April 2016)

Könnte der Riemen nicht-lineares zusammen drück Kraft haben? Mit so viele Zahne könnte die Riemen Spannung zu niedrig sein um Effizient Kräfte zu übertragen.


----------



## Cube2004 (24. April 2016)

Fahre jetzt seit zwei Wochen (ca. 600 Km) mit umgebauten Antrieb:
Riemenscheiben und Riemen wurden durch Ritzel (Vorne 24 Zähne; Hinten 21 Zähne) und Kette ersetzt.

Die Veränderung des Antriebs hat´s gebracht.
Meine Empfindung: Das Getriebe läuft nun ruhiger (weniger Vibrationen) und leiser. Der Tritt in die Pedale bringt satten Vortrieb und das Gefühl, etwas bremst beim Treten ist nun weg. So macht das Fahren mit dem Rad richtig freude 

Ich will es allerdings noch nicht so richtig wahr haben, dass der Riemen so viel Energie "schluckt".
Denn eigentlich wollte ich einen pflegeleichten Ganzjahres-Antrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (26. April 2016)

Kann ich mir schwer erklären. Ich bin gleich schnell unterwegs...


----------



## Cube2004 (26. April 2016)

@MarcoFibr:
Du fährst auch den CDX CenterTrack-Riemen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. April 2016)

Hallo, genau den Riemen fahre ich. Gruß Marco


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2016)

Cube2004 schrieb:


> Denn eigentlich wollte ich einen pflegeleichten Ganzjahres-Antrieb.



Ich finde, zwei Ritzel und eine Kette ist sorgenfrei.
das kann versoffen wie es will, es funktioniert immer.


----------



## Cube2004 (5. Juli 2016)

Weiterer Zwischenbericht:

Nach ca. 1.200 Km mit Kettenantrieb war die Kette hinüber. Laut meiner Fahrradwerkstatt war die Kette auch nur für einen kurzen Test gedacht.

Nachdem die Temperaturen deutlich in die Höhe gingen, wollte ich es noch mal mit dem Riemen testen.
Die ersten zwei Wochen war ich dann recht angetan. Das Treten empfand ich nun deutlich leichter als in den Wintermonaten. Keine Ahnung, ob nun die Riemenspannung etwas geringer war als ursprünglich oder/und die höhere Umgebungstemparatur was gebracht hatten.
Ich war soweit zufrieden.
Leider stellte sich Mitte Juni ein Knarzen ein. Zuerst dachte ich an die Pedale. Aber nach dem Testen von drei unterschiedlichen Pedalsätzen (die ohne Knarzen an anderen Rädern einwandfrei ihren Dienst tun) konnte ich den unangenehmen Ton einwandfrei dem Riemen zuordnen.
Sobald der Riemen bei Regenfahrten nass wurde war es vorbei mit dem Krach.
In einem Forumsbetrag las ich dann den Tip mit Hirschtalg. In meiner Verzweiflung hatte ich das dann gleich ausprobiert.
Drei Tage lang war Ruhe. Das Radeln hat dann echt richtig Spaß gemacht. Aber am vierten Tag kam ich in einen starken Regenschauer und seit dem ist es vorbei mit der Ruhe. Seitdem werde ich permanent von einem lauten Knarzen des Riemens gequält. Auch die erneute Behandlung mit Hirschtalg führte zu keiner Verbesserung. Lediglich bei nassem Riemen herrscht Ruhe.

Was mir noch am Nicolai Argon TR aufgefallen ist:
Das Ausfallende ist anscheinend etwas instabil. Bis letzte Woche hatte ich am Hinterrad eine 180 mm Bremsscheibe verbaut. Beim Befahren von unebenen bzw. nicht asphaltierten Straßen ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass die Bremsscheibe immer wieder schleift. Sind die Erschütterungen vorbei, höre ich auch kein schleifen mehr.
Nach dem Umbau auf eine 160 mm Bremsscheibe ist das Schleifgeräusch bisher nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Ich habe nun sowohl Nicolai Maschinenbau als auch Gates Belt Drive angeschrieben und hoffe auf eine Lösung meines Problems.

Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen,
@LB Jörg hatte glaube im Effi Forum was zum Riemen - leise - machen geschrieben.
Grüße


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. August 2016)

Etwas Spüli soll beim knarzenden Riemen Wunder wirken.

Dass der Rahmen nicht steif genug ist wäre mir neu. Da ist eher eine nicht sauber ausgerichtete Bremse das Problem.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. August 2016)

Bei der 24/21 Ritzelkombi musst du dich nicht wundern wenn das in kürze runtergelutscht ist.

32/32 wäre das minimum was ich an der Pinion fahren würde.

Eher schon 36/34 oder 38/34. 
Dann hält das viel viel länger.

Mehr Zähne = weniger Verschleiss

So wie hier mit 35/34:
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1793109

Die Bremse mit 180er Scheibe ist seit dem Einbau vor 2 Jahren Schleiffrei.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------

